# 2001 Accord Type R install



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi am new here so thought I’d show what I’m up to at the minute Currently I am working on 2 installs one in a Peugeot 306 which will never be finished by the looks of things and the other, which is in a 2001 Honda Accord Type-R.

Here are some progress pictures from the Accord, as this is the car I am trying to get finished for next year

The equipment to be installed is as follows

Front end
Alpine CDA7990R Head Unit
Alpine H900 Processor

Speakers
I will be using a three way Dynaudio Set up for the front stage, and a Focal 27KX for sub duties
Dynaudio MW170 Mid
Dynaudio mw140 Mid Range
& hopefully the new Esotar 2 tweeter, this still has to be purchased!
And as I’ve said a Focal 27KX sub.

Amplifiers

Genesis Dual Mono to drive the MW170
Genesis 4 Channel (class A/B limited edition) to power the mw140s and the tweeters
And finally a Genesis miniblock to power the sub

So far I have installed the sub box and modified the rear deck to cater for the sub box.

The sub box is suspended below the rear deck and fires up through a new opening which was cut in the metal










I had to get out my trusty air saw to modify the rear deck








I used some MDF to make a spacer between the deck and shelf








Back on the bench I got the grill for the sub woofer fitted








Once this was done the rear shelf was fleeced ready for glassing








Here I have the resin and Fibreglass laid on the shelf








After much filling it is ready to be trimmed








But first a final test fit








here it is trimmed and ready to go, I used a kind of charcoal black alcantara








Installed in the car. I also trimmed the c pillar panels to match


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

So The sub box is a pretty simple affair. I construted it from 19mm MDF I braced it internally and I glued and screwed it together. I then sealed the inside seams with gripfill









The box has a 27 litre capacity








it is mounted to the car at each of the 4 corners using brackets I fabricated from Aluminium








The Focal 27KX sub, been using these for a while I find them a great SQ sub
if they are in the correct box








even though the box won't be seen I trimmed it with black carpet








The cable is run throughgt the wall of the box in a gland








here it is ready to go in. I have some better pics of it installed on the camera
will stick them up later

I am working on the boot build at the min so I will have some progress pics on that pretty soon


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

why not just use a sub thats capable of IB usage?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Always interested to see what people do with their accord... looks awesome


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice work so far! Curious to see how you implement your front stage. Excellent equipment choices, btw.


----------



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great equipment. Nice looking build. I am jealous!


----------



## Extreme SE-R (Oct 31, 2008)

Pics of the Accord Type-R... Cause we don't have Accord Type-R's in the states!!!!!!!! seen them online...we wanna see urs!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

suddenly pondering glassing a pair of idq's in my rear deck now


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Extreme SE-R said:


> Pics of the Accord Type-R... Cause we don't have Accord Type-R's in the states!!!!!!!! seen them online...we wanna see urs!!!


Yes please post some pics of the car and the front stage. I'd like to see how different your interior is as well. Are you going to mount the midbass in the door, mid in the kick?


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Thanks for your interest 
to answer a couple of points raised

I didn't go IB simply because I have so much stuff lying around unused I really had to use what I had (well except for the esotar2 tweeters)I also like the results from the Focal 27KX sub.....Although I am not a hugh fan of the brand in general......

Now for the front stage, at the min I am running a pair of Dyn MW150s and MD100 tweeters in the A pillars (these are at present being run from an old Soundstream 705s through a PG230 EQ) this gives a good stage height but the centre image leaves much to be desired. Tonally it is pretty good with just the tweeter letting it down on occasion

The fashion in Europe I suppose is to put the Tweeters in the A pillar and if running 3 way which I propose to do, put the mid range up in that area as well so my intention will be to put the Esotar in the A pillar, I have mocked it up and they should fit ok (approx 100mm / 4" dia) the plan with the MD140 is to get them as high up to the top of the door and as far forward as possible.
The MW170s will go in the standard position in the bottom of the door.
To realise this the interior door handle will have to be removed and the bottom of the door will need some metal shifting......
But this problem will be for after Christmas as I want to get the amp install complete and running first.


Now some pics:
Here are a couple I took a while back I will get a better interior shot this w/e

























I have been working on the amp Installation.









This is basically the equipment going in as said previously Genesis Dual Mono, 4 Channel and Miniblock plus H900 processor









This is a bad pic but it will give you some idea of how I want to mount the amps









I fabbed up a metal frame from 3/4" box section









This is how it eventually looked. because of the way I'm building it I will be able to do most of the wiring on the bench. The second battery sits in behind the RH tail light. The section where the H900 sits hinges up to gain access to the spare tyre, this won't be actuated or anything like that









here is the hinge and some of my welding










So thats kind of where I'm at, at the min
still working on the amps and the wiring should have an up date in the next couple of days


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish we had the accord type r in the states. 


The install is turning out great as well.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

wow... I'm surprised that the type R was a 4 door and not the coupe... looks neat though...


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

A lot of people over here would frown upon putting any sort of stereo gear into a type R  due to the nature of the car.....but I like my sounds too much


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I like what I see!! ESOTAR FTW!!


----------



## SQ Man (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya stranger, get the finger out & give us an update on the build.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

...is that a 306 is spot in corner of one shot!??

sorry, distracted pug person here. 

Nice work on the Honda! Honda's pull apart easy, agree?


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

SQ Man said:


> Hiya stranger, get the finger out & give us an update on the build.


I knew You'd turn up here  

Get the Astra up thats a good build

I should have some sort of update this weekend. I am running all the cables at the min on the amp frame so that I have minimum work when I install it in the car.......


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> ...is that a 306 is spot in corner of one shot!??
> 
> sorry, distracted pug person here.
> 
> Nice work on the Honda! Honda's pull apart easy, agree?


Thanks..... very easy to pull apart

Ah the Pug... well thats another story.... its a 306xsi (8 valve 130bhp) it was the model down from the Gti. I bought it a few years back as a sound car, and I have been messing around with it ever since,its not near finished 
I needed a break from it so thats why I started the Accord

I am going to start a build log on the 306 soon, although I need to sort out my pics


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

CAMSHAFT said:


> I like what I see!! ESOTAR FTW!!


+1 Esotar FTMFW


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

retyred said:


> Thanks..... very easy to pull apart
> 
> Ah the Pug... well thats another story.... its a 306xsi (8 valve 130bhp) it was the model down from the Gti. I bought it a few years back as a sound car, and I have been messing around with it ever since,its not near finished
> I needed a break from it so thats why I started the Accord
> ...


nice, had a S16. 2lt Mi16 engine, 5spd, 160Bhp etc.
...although I can say, that compared to other cars, 306 + hi-end audio = sourgrapes. I too found 306's tyring. Peugeot didn't exactly choose the most complementary interior trim materials, akward shape dash, small kicks, shallow doors (stoopid window rail), noisy engines etc... 
However, your skills will over come it all! Nice work, and look forward to more on both machines!


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

^^^^^^ Agreed, its a war of attrition at the min........

However I have a small update for the accord.

I have been working on the wiring this past week whenever I get a chance, the idea is to get everything routed and supported on the bench, hopefully this will aid the final installation and will give me the look I'm after.
I want to be able to lift the trim panels to find a decent looking install underneath....not a train crash.....So if I can get the wiring wrapped up this weekend I can install the frame in the car to fab up the trim panels.....









I have all the equipment pretty much fitted now, I decided to stick in a CD Shuttle I had in a box...... its an Alpine cha-S624









Here is a view from the other side. 









I had to raise the Changer off the deck a bit to get the Optical cable to fit









Split charge relay mounted









Amp wiring in Progress









Ok so to switch on the amps I will use a relay, however whenever this is done there is usually a rats nest of wiring associated with the outputs to the equipment, so I came up with this. First I took a small piece of Aluminium flat bar I think 20mm x 10mm thk I marked out the bar for drilling and tapping....









Then I drilled and tapped the bar to accept an M4 bolt.









The flat bar was then mounted in a small plastic box I got from a local electronics supplier, (I just used double sided tape) and there you have a nice tidy junction box.









Last One, Here it is installed and half wired up.


So I might get the frame installed in the car over the weekend if so updates on Monday


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

NEAT!! Yup, def cleans it up.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

love that distribution! very cool Type-R.


----------



## obelix (Jan 14, 2009)

are there any updates?


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice Type-R (too bad Honda doesn't sell in US), nice choice of equipment!


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Funnily enough was going to update today, but I forgot my camera so I will get some pics up tomorrow, although TBH progress has been quite slow


----------



## chrisdors (Mar 6, 2009)

looks really great so far


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

Any new pics? Id love to see progress on the Dyns...


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

good start! keep it comin! I had the non type R version of that car. it was a blast to drive!!


----------



## Shod (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm diffenetly looking forword to seeing more pics. Good job on the amp rack and all the wiring!


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok at last I have some pictures I lost some of these and they only turned up this morning......
I have been working on the boot install primarily getting the trim panels sorted out. I am still working on this but it is starting to take shape.

I have started on the doors as well however I don't have any pics yet on these.









This is the amp board. I made a support for the trim panels from some Aluminium Angle









Here you can see the clearance I had to build in to enable the processor to clear









Trim panel template









I had to make sure the supports did not block access to the amp fuses









Same type of support for the processor trim panel


















Using my original amp trim template I eventually ended up with this









To liven the install up I want to use some accent pieces, these will be sprayed silver to match the car body colour
here I am cutting one out









Eventually it came out like this. All that was used to make these were a jigsaw and a dozen differant files!









Did the same for the processor


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Some more









Here is the processor cover









Working on the battery cover









Followed the theme through with the Alluminium









A bit of fillers!









And Trimmed In Vinyl









Processor Panel Trimmed

So that is where I'm at at the min. I have probably missed out a few stages but it will give you an idea of how it will look
Hopefully I will be putting it all together in the next couple of weeks so will update then.......and then onto the doors


----------



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

That is some amazing work


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks
I have finished trimming the rest of the install. next up is to start putting it together, I need to get the main support frame out and get it painted, then install as much of the wiring as possible, I still have to "techflex" all of that so I have a couple of busy weeks coming up. Pics to follow


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

nice work man! Those trim pieces really finish it off. Black vynil looks ok on its own, but your extra metal touch sets it off!
Keep it going.
Any news on the pug?


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Cheers
The Pug.....Ah well it just sits in the garage looking at me......when the Accord is finished I will go back to it.......


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow. Awesome job man!

I particularly like the wire management as well as the alu trim pieces. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice work on the amplifier rack. do you plan to polishing the trimring around amplifiers? pictures appear that the trim ring has some scratches?


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

The trim ring will be painted to match the body colour of the car. I want to leave that process till last in case I need to make any mods. I have attached a picture of some pieces I painted for my other install (thePug) to give you some idea of how it will look. 










Learning the painting process has one of the best things about all this metal work, the results have been quite good, well good enough for an install.

I will take pics of the stages I use when I paint these new trim rings


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you a professional installer or just a hobbyist working out of your garage? Either way, very impressive craftsmanship indeed.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

lol. he spelled it "colour".


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Well have a load of pics to put up which I will do some time this week......
only really got sound last couple of weeks, and after coming from an EQT background I am very impressed with the H900 and the total adjustability it offers. I still have to fit the esotar tweeters so am using the md100 for now but even so it is sounding OK(the 4 channel Genesis is pretty sweet)
As for as set up I have only made a base setting using crossover points and gain settings on the amps for now. So if you bear with me I will get some pics up during the week.

I am not professional but have been doing this for quite a few years now, a hobby or a disease......not sure what it is


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks great!, Can't wait to see it all complete.


----------



## jaewonjang89 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang nice setup


----------



## jaewonjang89 (Aug 25, 2009)

Also this is pretty cool I've never seen a euro accord 2001 like this pretty cool


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok Well am sorry have not updated for a while I have an update ready to go but I am having computer issues at the min I also need to take a final batch of pictures showing the completed install 
The install is pretty much done now I have a few things to tidy up, so now I am spending time on set up. It has taken me a while to get used to the H900 and its software, it really is so adjustable sometimes you don't know where to go with it although the conectivity issue really is a PITA, but overall I am happy with it and the car is starting to sound how I would expect.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

top work mate, do you do this for a living??


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Out of curiosity is that the audison distrobution block?

I haven't been able to find many good pictures of it but from what I have seen it looks like that and I would love to get me one


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Its a streetwires CBR44s I don't know if they are still available


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you just apply the fleece right over the existing rear deck or is there fiberglass between?


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice job (and car). 

We see those in the US all the time -- they're just not _REAL_. :laugh:


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Schnitz said:


> Did you just apply the fleece right over the existing rear deck or is there fiberglass between?


I stretched the fleece over the shelf held it in place with Hot Glue, then mixed the resin. I soaked the fleece and added the fibreglass, I cut the Glass into strips (about 150 x 50 or 6x2) before hand. I'm sure in hindsight that the resin on its own would probably have been strong enough but didn't want to take a chance. The problem with the Glass was the finish was quite rough and it took a lot of finishing


----------



## bmoney9 (Oct 8, 2009)

very nice build..i wish they sold the type r in the US..i have normal 99 honda accord


----------



## martinsbg (Apr 17, 2009)

Very good. What is the diameter of the hole that you cut out in the metal?


----------

